
Ocean’s deepest spot a noisy place, Oregon scientists find - tangentspace
http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/science/oceans-deepest-spot-a-noisy-place-oregon-scientists-find/
======
ironmantra
Read somewhere they thought the noise was coming from fish farts. Funny :)

